
Server X: A Pluggable Platform for Local Front End Development - int64ago
https://github.com/svrxjs/svrx/wiki/Server-X:-A-Pluggable-Platform-For-Local-Frontend-Development
======
moviuro
That name...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org_Server](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org_Server)

~~~
int64ago
Aha, it's not a good name, maybe

